# Wrecking ball parody for xmas



## Jillaroo (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MimYEBq-o54


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 15, 2013)

He didn't enough gear off!   But the lyrics are great.  :lofl:


There's an 'X' rated (non Christmas) W/ball parody here:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoZuwbJ1wf4....  but there's bare butt and gratuitous violence, and it's definitely not suitable for men to watch, it'll just deeply upset them.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 15, 2013)

_That was a funny one Di  all the guys will be pulling faces haha_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Anne (Dec 15, 2013)

Those are funny!!!!    :lol:


Here's another silly one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyJMaUGCBGU


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 15, 2013)

Love that one Anne, on so many levels.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ... it's definitely not suitable for men to watch, it'll just deeply upset them.



I lasted all of 4 seconds before I turned it off ... couldn't take that "man" ...

And sorry, Jill, but seeing as how I never watched the original the parody would be lost on me.


----------

